# Best boredom buster?



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all

I'm looking for safe ideas for something to leave with Loki when we leave him at home while we're at work. He's 3 1/2 months and generally pretty good with being left at home (gets let out for a good run at lunch time).

We tried the kong with treats inside and he worked that out in no time, and now just holds the kong down with one paw, spills out all the kibble, but doesn't eat and just makes a general mess.

There are kong geniuses - are they any good?

Do any of you have any other ideas to keep him a little bit more stimulated during our away time? Home made or bought, any ideas welcome. 

Preferably not too messy as we leave him in the kitchen, not in a crate.

Thanks.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We use the Kong as well, but once our pup mastered the kibble removal we started to make it more difficult by using different layers of filling and freezing it. The kibble now gets soaked in some warm water and then we add peanut butter, canned pumpkin - whatever your pup loves. The tasty layers keep him interested. There are many layering ideas online. Our guy loves freeze dried liver so I will sometime put a piece of it in the very bottom of the Kong, as it makes him want to get through the whole thing.

We use the extreme Kong as he is a heavy chewer. We tried a Kong Genius toy and it lasted 2 days before he shredded it. If your pup isn't a strong chewer you would be fine with this toy. I think they are a great, but not durable enough for us.

We also leave our pup with an antler, and will rotate leaving him a Kong goodie bone or his kibble ball which he rolls around to dispense pieces of kibble mixed with other small treats.

Vs are very clever and get bored easily. The key for us has been to rotate the treats in the toys to keep him interested in the toy, and try to keep packing them differently and as tightly as possible.


----------



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Canadian Expy - that's very helpful.

Different layers is a good idea. I will try to make up some different options this weekend. I can't for the life of me find canned pumpkin in our supermarket (it's probably there somewhere) but I'll go further afield and see what I can track down. 

I know what you mean about them getting bored easily. I really want to make sure he's as happy as possible when we're not there. I hate leaving him as it is.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy to try and help 

The canned pumpkin we purchase from our local pet food store. It needs to be pure pumpkin. Our grocery stores only carry pumpkin pie filling, which is not what you want. 

I always keep a spare can on hand to help with stomach issues, especially when we travel. 

As for toys, our guy loves anything he can get good from so we have 5 different crate toys that we rotate out throughout the week. I'm always on the lookout for new and durable options.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I find canned pumpkin on the bottom shelf of the baking aisle at most grocery stores... along with the pumpkin pie filling. So be careful you grab the right one!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

We have just a normal bone (I think they are some sort of beef bone, with a big hole in the middle -from a pet store) that we put peanut butter inside every time we leave the house. This helps keep him busy for a while and he also associates us leaving with getting a yummy treat. Sometimes we freeze the whole bone to make it take longer. He also just likes to chew the bone when he's done. 

Another thing we do is leave the TV on...not that it necessarily "busts boredom" but maybe helps it feel like someone is home.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

jjohnson - I'm thinking the TV could really bust boredom. My Vizla, Gus, LOVES to watch TV. He'll be in the middle of a high energy romp session and stop to watch the TV in the living room. Last night both he & my fiancee woke up at 2 am. Jared turned on the TV & they both watched it until they went to sleep. It's so funny. I've never seen a puppy watch this much TV. He really loves cartoons. I'm thinking it's because of the noises & actions.

Gus is 12 weeks old. We haven't really had to leave him alone much yet. He basically goes where we go. We are crating him during the day but I work from home so we have many breaks. When he's in his crate, he enjoys his kong with peanut butter & a couple cheerios. He seems to thrive on routine so I haven't changed it up much. I did notice a horse hoof clipping in there last week. He must've gotten it from the farrier. He likes to hide things under his bed in his crate.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Best thing we found to stop a pup from getting bored..............................................................

GET ANOTHER PUP!!!!!!!!!!   ;D

Double Trouble!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Best thing we found to stop a pup from getting bored..............................................................
> 
> GET ANOTHER PUP!!!!!!!!!!   ;D
> 
> ...


That thought has crossed our mind more than once, I must say...!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the key, whether alone or not, is toy rotation. I rotate bones daily. I don't even know how many kongs and nylabones we have right now. But I rotate and wash in the dishwasher frequently.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Careful with leaving the tv on, my V just about went through the tv when he saw ducks flying across the screen.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

In your chew toy rotation try Himalayan chews. Pricy but last fairly long, not messy and keep our boys happy. Also love Bully sticks but can be a bit smelly and a little messy. Enjoy your pup


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Moose loves the Himalayan chews and they really do last and antlers. When we just got him we left the radio on and now (5 mo old) he likes to watch TV. Anything that has a lot of movement and action. 

BUT the most effective thing, is his big sister Jackie. Our female dog that we already had when we got him. They play ALL DAY! there is not much boredom as they wrestle, zoomie, chew Himalayan chews, bully sticks, toys etc. side by side.

Jackie has saved our sanity. 

Here is his watching TV and playing with Jackie


----------



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

I just wanted to let you all know that the best thing we've tried so far is the deer antler. Loki loves it. It lasts so long and he takes it all around the house. It's always close by him.


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

LokiV said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that the best thing we've tried so far is the deer antler. Loki loves it. It lasts so long and he takes it all around the house. It's always close by him.


Where did you get the antlers? Something for us to try


----------



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

Where do you live?

I just got ours from the pet store here in NZ. They're made by Ziwipeak over here - http://www.ziwipeak.com/ziwipeak-oral-health/


----------

